# HBO $20 REBATE OFFER



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

New Subcribers only

To receive your $20 rebate, access the HBO web site at www.HBO.com and click on the "HBO EXPRESS" button to order HBO by 5/31/02. After paying your installation and first month's service bill, mail a copy of your bill, together with your name, address, zip code, and offer code 2810 hand-printed on a 3" X 5" paper to: HBO/1Q $20 Rebate Offer, PO Box 4317, Blair, NE 68009-4317.

http://www.hbo.com/camp/200202EC/101812/

Dish Network subs with AT 150 don't forget your free Cinemax for 6 months.


----------



## Chardo (Apr 11, 2002)

I will be activating my DirecTV service tonight (dish is installed, some wiring still to go). I have had HBO with cable, which will be cancelled. 

Does my activation of HBO as a new satellite subscriber count as "new subscribers only"?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

yep you are a new HBO sub on DirecTV thats all that matters. 

If you are a Dish Network sub this is not a great deal though, instead call up and order HBO and ask for 6 months free Cinemax. They will give it to you.

Scott


----------



## SteveK (Apr 24, 2002)

If I order HBO on DirectTV, what is the installation/activation charge (if any)? Also, since adding HBO (my first premium package) is only $12 on DTV, is that all I would get?

TIA,
SteveK


----------



## Dennis K (May 18, 2002)

In the past these promos have worked whether or not you're a new sub. I learned this from folks at anandtech.com and avsforum. All you've got to lose is the cost of a stamp.

I got the $20 HBO/Band of Brothers rebate and the $15 AOL/HBO rebate. But be aware they take several months to process. 

I sent the BOB rebate in last August and got the check around Christmas. I sent the AOL rebate in mid-December (same time I got in on the "DirecTV $20 off Platinum for 6 months" deal) and the $15 check arrived this past Tuesday.


----------

